# Glass tumbler info



## detectingarizona (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, me and a friend of mine were thinking about trying out a glass bottle tumbler, and are debating what kind of motor we should use? We think a electric motor that is 1.5 horse power would work. What are your thought? if you have successfully built your own, would you mind sharing it a picture of it? any help would be appreciated


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 7, 2014)

1.5 hsp would be enough, but more importantly the motor should have a continuos running time rating so it doesn't overheat while tumbling your bottles for 5 days or so.........there are many posts here for tumbler building. search the site and you will get more help than you need............


----------

